

Duck Duck go on CNN top story as a logo - darwinw
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2009/05/duck-duck-go-on-cnn-home-page.html

======
epi0Bauqu
For the record, I only made this post in an attempt to get a link to the
search engine somewhere in the article, in this case through the Sphere-
powered related posts section. It didn't work :(

Story:
[http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/05/12/future.search.engine/inde...](http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/05/12/future.search.engine/index.html)
(YC's Scoopler is mentioned in the article.)

Snapshot: <http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/cnn.pdf>

FWIW, here's the funding breakdown mentioned in the blog post...from
crunchbase:

Wolfram Alpha: ?

Search Me: $43.6M

Kosmix: $55M

Hakia: $21M

Twitter: $55M

Duck Duck Go: bootstrapped :)

~~~
rms
It's probably not too late to ask them for a link.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I did that too :). I also left a comment, but then comments were apparently
closed before they added mine. This post was a last ditch effort.

------
pj
This is a really good search engine. I've been looking for one and I'm going
to use this as the default in my browser for a while.

Very nice work. Very impressed. It's fast, the results are pretty good and the
interface with the show more and hitting the down arrow to keep going is
really nice.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thanks! After you (or anyone) tries it for a while, e.g. a week, I'd love your
feedback. Feel free to email me (contact info in profile). We're always
looking for feedback from real users.

~~~
pj
Will do. I saved a draft in my outbox so I'll remember.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Congrats Gabriel. DuckDuckGo trumps these guys, and I'm glad CNN got you guys
into the article. Best of luck.

------
endtime
Suggestion, in case anyone from DDG is reading this. Switch the locations of
the about link and the share link. I tried to click about, and in the process
moused over the share link, which popped up some box that covered the about
link.

